# Uninstall OS 9



## roni_hi (Jan 15, 2006)

I am using a mac G4 with both OS9 and OSX. The day has come to uninstall OS9 but can't figure it out. There are no uninstall options on the OS9 discs. Any suggestions?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Drag the OS 9 System Folder (the one called "System Folder" with the orange-ish "9" on it) to the trash. Drag the "Applications (Mac OS 9)" folder to the trash. Empty the trash. 

Pray you didn't delete something from an OS 9 application/file that you might someday need.


----------



## roni_hi (Jan 15, 2006)

that simple hey? i didnt think the whole 'just trash it' would apply to Operating Systems also. Yep, im all backed up. Thanks for that. I guess I'll do the same for Classic too.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

OR if you caqnnot get permissions to do that in OS X boot your mac with an OS 9 startup disk then drag all the Mac os 9 folders and application foldewrs to the trash. Bingo!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

It's that easy.


----------

